# Storage on holiday



## Jack56 (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi all,
First of all, I'm not a technical guy, so apologize for my lack of knowledge.
I want to buy a portable g-technology mobile usb 3.0 1 tb external drive. Why?
When I am on holiday, I like to export my photos from the card to the laptop. Then I want to skip the rubbish and export every evening the keepers to the portable drive. At home I want to transfer the keepers from the portable drive to the imac desktop computer. 
Is this a right way to handle or do I loose information during the transfers? 
I shoot only in raw by the way.
Thank you for reading my question!


----------



## candyman (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi Jack,


I can't tell you what is the best way but here is what I did (just back of travelling):
- continue to shoot card after card (keep the photos on the card - I took 6 32GB cards)
- transfer the photos from card to laptop (using EOS utility)
- work on the RAW photos with LR on the laptop (including making the selection)
- transfer all photos - RAW &JPG - to a 2TB externel WD passport drive (usb3) - just to make space again on the laptop because I also did videos and needed the space on the laptop


So I kept the originals photos on both the external drive and the cards (as backup)
@home: import the RAW & JPG photos including the LR catalog-file to LR6 on my homecomputer (a desktop)


----------



## Jack56 (Aug 29, 2015)

Thank you for your reply. So, that's almost the same way, isn't it?
I also will keep the photos as a back up on my cards.
At home I work a bit different (?)
I store the photos on the hard drive and work in LR also. I also transfer photos from the hard drive to an external hard drive as a back up. But I think both ways are safe.
Thanks again. So, now I have to buy the portable drive.
Do you think 1TB is enough? Think so, hope so.


----------



## candyman (Aug 29, 2015)

Jack56 said:


> Thank you for your reply. So, that's almost the same way, isn't it?
> I also will keep the photos as a back up on my cards.
> At home I work a bit different (?)
> I store the photos on the hard drive and work in LR also. I also transfer photos from the hard drive to an external hard drive as a back up. But I think both ways are safe.
> ...



I would think so. I just bought 2 TB for future needed storage.


----------



## IglooEater (Aug 29, 2015)

A cool idea I heard of and liked, especially if you're taking a long holiday: (assuming you're in civilized country) every evening or so, burn your keepers onto a cd and throw it in the mail for home. That way if worse comes to worst and you loose all your baggage or get robbed or whatever, when you get home you'll at least get your pictures back if nothing else.

Everyone here has had some great suggestions!


----------

